# Sennes 2.0/ Aufbau Downhill - Erfahrungsbericht



## mk4shl (5. November 2016)

Ich stehe vor der schwierigen Entscheidung ein neues Downhill-Bike aussuchen zu müssen (da soll einen aber dann doch schlimmeres passieren ). Ich bin bisher ein 2013er-Demo gefahren und war grundsätzlich auch sehr zufrieden damit, nur bin ich nun nach ewigen hin und her doch zur Einsicht gekommen, dass ich mich beim Kauf für einen zu kleinen Rahmen entschieden habe und deswegen jetzt ein neues Bike her soll.

Bisher war ja eigentlich das YT Tues mein Favorit, daher ich absolut kein reines "Downhill-Racebike" suche, sondern ein Bike das auch auf "moderaten Bikeparkstrecken" gut und ausgewogen funktioniert. Wer hat schon Erfahrungen bei einem ähnlichen Einsatzzweck mit dem Sennes 2.0 gemacht? Wäre sehr dankbar für euere Erfahrungsberichte bzw. euren Eindrücken hinsichtlich Pro u. Contras zum Sennes (gerne auch im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes).


----------



## grottenolm (6. November 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit Mai diesen Jahres ein Sennes 2.0, habe bisher 9 Tage im Bikepark damit verbracht, und kann eigentlich nur Positives berichten.

Ich habe die Trail-Ready Version, allerdings mit einer Dorado Pro anstatt der Boxxer Race (sehr zu empfehlen...). Das hat 85€ Sonderaufbaupauschale + 179€ Aufpreis für die Dorado gekostet. (Double Barrel hätte btw. 179,90€ Aufpreis gekostet)

Grundsätzlich dürfte ich die gleichen Anforderungen an das Bike haben wie du, von daher glaube ich nicht, dass du mit dem Sennes etwas falsch machst. Mein direkter Vergleich zum Sennes wäre ein 2010er Tues, welches ich davor gefahren bin. Da zwischen den beiden Bikes 6 Jahre liegen hinkt der Vergleich zu dem 26er Tues wahrscheinlich jedoch ein bisschen...

Grundsätzlich schätze ich am Sennes:

+ toller Hinterbau (Vivid verbaut), sackt in Anliegern nicht weg, hinten raus schön progressiv. Ist bisher nur ein mal durchgeschlagen (hoher Drop, tiefe Landung), dabei habe ich nie das Gefühl, dass er zu straff wäre, oder den Federweg nicht ausnutzt. Schluckfreudig, dabei nicht zu "sofamäßig träge", im Vergleich fühlte sich mein altes Tues überdämpft und nicht so "aktiv" an. Was Progression angeht, sind die beiden Bikes jedoch ziemlich vergleichbar. Also kurz: keinerlei Kritik.

+ Rahmen ist ziemlich leicht. Mein Rad wiegt komplett, inkl. Pedale und Procore mit Maxxis Drahtreifen 17,3 KG, und das bei Größe L

+ lange Geometrie: mit 466 Reach ist das Rad in L länger als viele andere in Xl. Und für Leute, die noch mehr Reach wollen gibts ja noch das Xl mit 485...

+ Geometrie ist im allgmeinen ja recht "Allround" und trifft damit ziemlich genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Das Rad fühlt sich weder zu laufruhig und träge, noch zu agil und nervös an. Mit den verstellbaren Kettenstreben kann man Laufruhe und Agilität ja auch noch etwas an seine Vorlieben anpassen. Vielleicht könnte das Tretlager tiefer sein, aber das interessiert mich eher theoretisch, praktisch habe ich nix zu kritisieren.

+ Ich habe das Rad in black ano. Die anodisierte Oberfläche ist schon sehr widerstandsfähig im Vergleich zu vielen Lackierungen, die ich bei vorherigen Rädern hatte. Am Oberrohr kann ich bisher keinerlei Kratzer von den Schoner o.ä. sehen.

+ Baukasten. Ich führ das hier mal explizit auf, auch wenn es mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun hat. Für mich was die Möglichkeit, realtiv preiswert eine Dorado einzubauen, am Ende der Kaufgrund. Mit einer Race hätte ich es nicht genommen. Da man auch was die anderen Teile angeht anpassen kann, findet wohl jeder nach seinem Geschmack sein persönliches Preis-Leistungs Optimum. Wenn Alutech das jetzt noch mit einem bedienfreundlichen online-Konfigurator (vs. email-schreiben...) umsetzen könnte, wäre sowohl Alutech, als auch den Kunden geholfen 

Nachteile:

- Black ano ist zwar sehr widerstandsfähig, dafür sieht man jedes bisschen Dreck 

- Auf der anodisierten Oberfläche halten übliche lackschutzfolien nur mäßig. Ich hab eine am Unterrohr, schön sieht das aber nicht aus.

- Das Rad war nicht optimal vormontiert: Kette war zu lang und musste deutlich gekürzt werden, Kettenführung ausrichten hat ein paar Nerven gekostet und der Steuersatz hat nach einem Tag Bikepark geknarzt. Ich habe dann beim Öffnen sehr wenig Fett, dafür ein paar Metallspäne (vom Gabelschaft kürzen?) gefunden. Jetzt passt alles.

- Das Rad wird ohne Kettenstrebenschutz ausgeliefert. Ich kann dafür "3M rubber mastic tape" empfehlen. Noch schöner wäre natürlich ein dezenter, perfekt passender Schutz ab Werk.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, versuche ich die gerne zu beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk4shl (7. November 2016)

grottenolm schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe seit Mai diesen Jahres ein Sennes 2.0, habe bisher 9 Tage im Bikepark damit verbracht, und kann eigentlich nur Positives berichten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke bzw. hilft mir das nun schon sehr weiter. Man hört ja leider immer wieder das die Bikes nicht "gerade einwandfrei" ausgeliefert werden und daher ich selbst nicht gerade der große Schrauber bin, sehe ich das schon als großes Manko.
Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass Bike vor allem bei Sprüngen außerordentlich frontlastig ist bzw. die Front z.B. bei Drops wesentlich leichter abtaucht als bei anderen Bikes. Kannst du das auch so bestätigen?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. November 2016)

Hi

Ich fahre jetzt seit mehr als zwei Jahren eine Sennes im DH-Aufbau in Größe L. Verbaut ist eine Boxxer R2C2 und ein Vivid Air, beide gebraucht. Mit dem Vivid Air und 7 Bottomless Ringen in der Luftkammer hab ich nun den Hinterbau, den ich mir schon immer gewünscht hab. Schön progressiv, feinfühlig und mit genügend Druck um durch die Anlieger zu fliegen. Mit nem Stahl-Vivid hatte ich das bisher nicht. Der ging kaputt und damit war der Weg frei für den Vivid Air. Zur Qualität des Rahmens kann ich mich nur sehr positiv äußern. Ist aber auch von 2013 und wurde von mir gebraucht bei Alutech gekauft. Einmal hatte ich Probleme mit den Lagern, was ich aber wohl selbst zu verantworten hab. Da waren wohl ein paar Schrauben nicht ganz fest. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Das sollte man also regelmäßig selber kontrollieren. Ansonsten stell dich auf eine eher tiefe Front ein. Da baut die Sennes wirklich nicht hoch. Und auch das Tretlager ist nicht das höchste. Ist nicht weiter tragisch aber mit einer 175er Kurbel und hohen Pedalen, hatte ich jetzt soviele Pedalaufsetzer, dass ich sie gegen eine mit 165er Kurbelarmen getauscht hab. Meine Pedale sind aber auch sehr hoch. Das sollte ich fairerweise dazu sagen. Und ich fahre das Bike mit 26''. Das macht das sicherlich auch einfach mit den Pedalaufsetzern.
Da das Bike sehr lang ist und der Lenkwinkel auch eher flach ist, hab ich noch einen Winkelsteuersatz eingebaut um den Lenkwinkel ein Grad steiler zu bekommen. Hat das Fahrverhalten spürbar verbessert, ohne das Bike unruhiger werden zu lassen.
Nach 2,5 Jahren kann ich auf jeden Fall sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Sennes bin. Das einzige was mich manchmal stört, ist die tiefe Front.
Falls Du noch weitere Fragen hast, immer her damit!

Edit: Ich fahre das Bike hinten mit der 200mm-Federwegseinstellung und nicht mit der 220mm-Option. Macht das Heck spürbar definierter und ich hab nicht das Gefühl ein Heck, das nicht arbeitet, hinterher zu ziehen.


----------



## grottenolm (7. November 2016)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke bzw. hilft mir das nun schon sehr weiter. Man hört ja leider immer wieder das die Bikes nicht "gerade einwandfrei" ausgeliefert werden und daher ich selbst nicht gerade der große Schrauber bin, sehe ich das schon als großes Manko.
> Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass Bike vor allem bei Sprüngen außerordentlich frontlastig ist bzw. die Front z.B. bei Drops wesentlich leichter abtaucht als bei anderen Bikes. Kannst du das auch so bestätigen?



Also die Erfahrung habe ich bisher gar nicht gehabt. Weder bei Sprüngen, noch bei Drops.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. November 2016)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke bzw. hilft mir das nun schon sehr weiter. Man hört ja leider immer wieder das die Bikes nicht "gerade einwandfrei" ausgeliefert werden und daher ich selbst nicht gerade der große Schrauber bin, sehe ich das schon als großes Manko.
> Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass Bike vor allem bei Sprüngen außerordentlich frontlastig ist bzw. die Front z.B. bei Drops wesentlich leichter abtaucht als bei anderen Bikes. Kannst du das auch so bestätigen?


Also wenn eine Front leicht/zu leicht abtaucht, ist das vor allem ein Problem der Einstellungen der Federgabel und nicht vom Rahmen. Das gilt auch für das frontlastig bei Sprüngen. Wenn das Fahrwerk nicht ausgewogen arbeitet, wird man immer ein front- oder hecklastiges Bike haben. Man kann die Sennes aber definitiv ausgewogen abstimmen. Was wiegst Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## mk4shl (7. November 2016)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Also wenn eine Front leicht/zu leicht abtaucht, ist das vor allem ein Problem der Einstellungen der Federgabel und nicht vom Rahmen. Das gilt auch für das frontlastig bei Sprüngen. Wenn das Fahrwerk nicht ausgewogen arbeitet, wird man immer ein front- oder hecklastiges Bike haben. Man kann die Sennes aber definitiv ausgewogen abstimmen. Was wiegst Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?



Ich wiege fahrfertig im Moment 81kg (schauen wir mal, wie es hier nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen aussehen wird


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. November 2016)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Ich wiege fahrfertig im Moment 81kg (schauen wir mal, wie es hier nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen aussehen wird


Bei dieser Gewichtsklasse (mit eventuellem Weihnachtszuschlag ) würdest Du das Bike sicherlich auch mit Stahldämpfer vorne und hinten abgestimmt bekommen. Mein Problem war dass ich den Vivid nicht mit einer ausreichend starken Feder ausstatten konnte. Daher hab ich jetzt mit dem Luftdämpfer die bessere Option.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. November 2016)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Man hört ja leider immer wieder das die Bikes nicht "gerade einwandfrei" ausgeliefert werden und daher ich selbst nicht gerade der große Schrauber bin, sehe ich das schon als großes Manko.
> Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass Bike vor allem bei Sprüngen außerordentlich frontlastig ist bzw. die Front z.B. bei Drops wesentlich leichter abtaucht als bei anderen Bikes. Kannst du das auch so bestätigen?


Mein 2015er Sennes FR war sehr gut aufgebaut, da musste ich nichts korrigieren. Dennoch würde ich jemandem, der selber nicht fit beim Schrauben ist, immer eher zu einem Händlerrad raten. 

Frontlastig bei Sprüngen: ich hatte das ganz zu Beginn, was aber eher auf den Umstieg von einem sehr kurzen Torque zurückzuführen ist. Nach dem Einfahren keinerlei Thema mehr.


----------



## mk4shl (9. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungsberichte. Kann mir nun schon ein wesentich besseres Bild machen bzw. wurde ich nun somit noch einmal in meiner Meinung bestärkt, dass ich mit der Sennes sicher nix falsch mache. Hat jemand aber auch schon eventuell Erfahrungen im Vergleich mit sonstigen anderen Bikes aus dieser Kategorie sammeln können (YT Tues, Specialized Demo, Giant Glory, etc.)?


----------



## mk4shl (4. Januar 2017)

Habe heute meine Sennes erhalten und bin absolut begeistert. Der FoxDämpfer hat mich nur etwas irritiert - hier ist eine 400er-Feder verbaut und diese sollte auch für meine Gewichtsklasse (fahrfertig: 80kg) eigentlich passen bzw. einen SAG von nicht ganz 30% ergeben. Tatsächlich bzw. in der Praxis ergibt sich ein weitaus größerer Negativfederweg. Was fahrt ihr so für Federhärten bzw. was meint ihr würde ich für eine Feder brauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (5. Januar 2017)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Sennes erhalten und bin absolut begeistert. Der FoxDämpfer hat mich nur etwas irritiert - hier ist eine 400er-Feder verbaut und diese sollte auch für meine Gewichtsklasse (fahrfertig: 80kg) eigentlich passen bzw. einen SAG von nicht ganz 30% ergeben. Tatsächlich bzw. in der Praxis ergibt sich ein weitaus größerer Negativfederweg. Was fahrt ihr so für Federhärten bzw. was meint ihr würde ich für eine Feder brauchen?


Da musst Du probieren, was dir am besten taugt. Kauf dir hier im Bikemarkt mal ne gebrauchte 500er und schau was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## mk4shl (15. Februar 2017)

Mein neues Sennes gibt mir leider gerade ein Rätsel auf. Ich wollte heute die Bereifung (WTB Convict, Felge: Ethirteen LG1+) auf Tubeless umrüsten, aber leider keine Chance bzw. habe ich den Reifen einfach nicht von der Felge bekommen. Fährt von euch jemand die gleiche Kombi und war auch schon mit diesem Problem konfrontiert?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (15. Februar 2017)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Mein neues Sennes gibt mir leider gerade ein Rätsel auf. Ich wollte heute die Bereifung (WTB Convict, Felge: Ethirteen LG1+) auf Tubeless umrüsten, aber leider keine Chance bzw. habe ich den Reifen einfach nicht von der Felge bekommen. Fährt von euch jemand die gleiche Kombi und war auch schon mit diesem Problem konfrontiert?


Kannst Du genauer beschreiben was Du meinst, wenn Du schreibst dass Du den Reifen nicht von der Felge bekommst. Ich kann mir das grad schwer vorstellen


----------



## mk4shl (16. Februar 2017)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Kannst Du genauer beschreiben was Du meinst, wenn Du schreibst dass Du den Reifen nicht von der Felge bekommst. Ich kann mir das grad schwer vorstellen


Wenn ich versuche den Reifen von der Felge zu bekommen (Luft wurde natürlich vollständig entlassen), so rührt sich hier praktisch gar nichts. Soll heißen: Ich bekomme die Reifenwulst gar nicht in die Mitte der Felge, sodass ich mit einem Reifenheber unter der Reifenwulst einfädeln könnte um den Reifen "hochzuheben" und abzuziehen.


----------



## Sagi (16. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, geht aber wirklich mit viel Geduld und Kraft


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (16. Februar 2017)

mk4shl schrieb:


> Wenn ich versuche den Reifen von der Felge zu bekommen (Luft wurde natürlich vollständig entlassen), so rührt sich hier praktisch gar nichts. Soll heißen: Ich bekomme die Reifenwulst gar nicht in die Mitte der Felge, sodass ich mit einem Reifenheber unter der Reifenwulst einfädeln könnte um den Reifen "hochzuheben" und abzuziehen.


Das heißt der Reifen klebt quasi im Felgenhorn? Da hilft wie schon Sagi schreibt nur viel Kraft und drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MickyMcB (7. August 2018)

Ich hänge mich hier mal dran, obwohl der Thread älter ist:

Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über die Unterschiede zwischen Sennes 1.0 und 2.0? Ich suche schon länger, finde aber keine Infos. 1.0 wurde mit 26" und 27,5" gefahren und 2.0 nur mit 27,5"? Mehr finde und sehe ich nicht?!

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. August 2018)

MickyMcB schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier mal dran, obwohl der Thread älter ist:
> 
> Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären über die Unterschiede zwischen Sennes 1.0 und 2.0? Ich suche schon länger, finde aber keine Infos. 1.0 wurde mit 26" und 27,5" gefahren und 2.0 nur mit 27,5"? Mehr finde und sehe ich nicht?!
> 
> Besten Dank vorab!


Was sagt denn Alutech selbst zu dieser Frage? Überlegst Du grad, ob Du dir eine gebrauchte Sennes zulegst? Wenn ja, meld dich. Meine ist eventuell zu verkaufen


----------



## MickyMcB (7. August 2018)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Überlegst Du grad, ob Du dir eine gebrauchte Sennes zulegst?



Derzeit und konkret nicht. Aber ich halte schon ein bisschen Ausschau nach angebotenen Rahmen. Wichtig wäre mir 27,5" und Boost-Standard. Ich weiß da eben nicht, ob auch 1.0 Rahmen diesen Wunsch erfüllen bzw. ob es andere wichtige Dinge gibt, besser nach einer Sennes 2.0 zu suchen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. August 2018)

MickyMcB schrieb:


> Derzeit und konkret nicht. Aber ich halte schon ein bisschen Ausschau nach angebotenen Rahmen. Wichtig wäre mir 27,5" und Boost-Standard. Ich weiß da eben nicht, ob auch 1.0 Rahmen diesen Wunsch erfüllen bzw. ob es andere wichtige Dinge gibt, besser nach einer Sennes 2.0 zu suchen.


Ah ok. Tja dann ist meine sowieso raus da 26'' und Non-Boost. 
Kann dir leider auch nicht genau sagen was der Unterschied zwischen 1.0 und 2.0 nun genau ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. August 2018)

Ja, 1.0 ging mit 26" und 27,5" (verstellbare Kettenstrebenlänge). 
Kein Boost-Standard.


----------



## freeflohrider (13. August 2018)

Mal eine Frage zu euren Dämofern. Habe im Moment einen Vivid Air in meiner Sennes DH und einen Super Deluxe RCT in meiner Senner FR (ja ich besitze 2 von den Kisten). Bei einem direkt Vergleich im Brandnertal müsste ich feststellen, dass der Super Deluxe, obwohl kein DH-Dämpfer besser funktioniert und mehr Traktion generiert. Ein bisschen könnte ich Nachbessern als ich die Druckstufe aus dem Vivid genommen habe, was aber dazu führt, dass er gut durch den Federweg "rauscht".
Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Dämpfern?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. August 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu euren Dämofern. Habe im Moment einen Vivid Air in meiner Sennes DH und einen Super Deluxe RCT in meiner Senner FR (ja ich besitze 2 von den Kisten). Bei einem direkt Vergleich im Brandnertal müsste ich feststellen, dass der Super Deluxe, obwohl kein DH-Dämpfer besser funktioniert und mehr Traktion generiert. Ein bisschen könnte ich Nachbessern als ich die Druckstufe aus dem Vivid genommen habe, was aber dazu führt, dass er gut durch den Federweg "rauscht".
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Dämpfern?


Ich hab den Vivid Air in meiner DH Sennes und hab das Durchrauschen auch gehabt. Hab die Luftkammer zugespacert und seitdem bin ich sehr angetan. Den anderen Dämpfer kenn ich nur aus ein paar Fahrten mit nem Commencal Furious. Und da fand ich den auch sehr gut!


----------



## freeflohrider (14. August 2018)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vivid Air in meiner DH Sennes und hab das Durchrauschen auch gehabt. Hab die Luftkammer zugespacert und seitdem bin ich sehr angetan. Den anderen Dämpfer kenn ich nur aus ein paar Fahrten mit nem Commencal Furious. Und da fand ich den auch sehr gut!


Du hast 7 Spacer rein gehauen oder? Welches Tune hast du bei dir drin?


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (14. August 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Du hast 7 Spacer rein gehauen oder? Welches Tune hast du bei dir drin?


Ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau wie viele ich verwendet hab. Es passen maximal 13 rein... Ich glaub ich hab 8 Stück rein. Tune ist M/M.


----------

